# Reprogramming of Maxima locks?



## datsmrscott (Sep 2, 2005)

Is it possible to program the door locks on a 2005 Maxima to automatically lock when the vehicle is placed into Drive or once the vehicle reaches a specific speed? 

:cheers:


----------



## jjnetter (Jan 26, 2007)

datsmrscott said:


> Is it possible to program the door locks on a 2005 Maxima to automatically lock when the vehicle is placed into Drive or once the vehicle reaches a specific speed?
> 
> :cheers:


Dont think so I asked the dealer and they said its not standard for nissan cars to be programmed in such a way.... It is found generally on GMC vehicles


----------

